# Remakes/Reboots of games that turned out to be as good as the original?



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyone willing to express what remakes/reboots of games turned out to be as good, or even better than the original?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2012)

Tales of Destiny, SRW OGs, and FF3 DS/PSP are all better than their original.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Metal gear Twin Snakes
Resident Evil [NGC]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

DmC.
Best game EVR!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Metal gear Twin Snakes
> Resident Evil [NGC]



Motherfucking yes to the second one.

No to the first one. Twin Snakes is terrible, it's like they took the all of retarded out of MGS 4 and injected it full force into the first game.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Dec 26, 2012)

Metroid: Zero Mission >>> Metroid


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Motherfucking yes to the second one.
> 
> No to the first one. Twin Snakes is terrible, it's like they took the all of retarded out of MGS 4 and injected it full force into the first game.



Fucking Twin Snakes 

Also knows as MGS: The Bad Idea


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Solar Bankai said:


> Metroid: Zero Mission >>> Metroid





Furious George said:


> Mortal Kombat.



yeah, these two also. MK reboot was such a nice surprise..


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Soul Silver/Heart Gold

FireRed/LeafGreen


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 26, 2012)

REmake blows the original RE1 out of the water.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

REmake is probably the best since it faithfully stays true to the original while improving on just about everything and adding large portions of it due to many things being cut out from the limitations of the PSX AND changes things up while staying the same. 

It's the perfect remake and easily the best RE game. Shinji Mikami knows his horror.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 26, 2012)

KOF98 UM and KOF2002 UM are better than the original is just every way opssible


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 26, 2012)

King's Bounty.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2012)

Dragon Quest remakes are a prime example of this.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Dec 26, 2012)

Jet Set Radio Future is a better game than the original Jet Set Radio

Though it is somewhere between a Re-make/sequel however.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

Sin and Punishment


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2012)

Xcom gets my vote.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2012)

OoT remake


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Metal gear Twin Snakes
> Resident Evil [NGC]



These two.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Dec 27, 2012)

Star Ocean: The First Departure. Aside of some strange changes to characters' names, everything is better than in the original. 

Also, when it comes to new games, Persona 4 Golden takes the cake.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone mention Ninja Gaiden yet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 27, 2012)

Ditto Prince of Persia. Surprised neither of those were mentioned.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 27, 2012)

DmC bestest game eveeeeeeerrrrrrr!

Fuck You, one of the most original line everrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Cromer (Dec 27, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ditto Prince of Persia. Surprised neither of those were mentioned.



I get the feeling a lot of people don't know that those weren't new IPs.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> King's Bounty.



Holy fucking shit you are so right it's not funny.

The new King's Bounty games are awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2012)

Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together

Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker HD (the upgrade to dual stick support for that game can not be overlooked)


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 29, 2012)

prince of perisa sands of time
tomb raider anniversary
Ninja gaiden black
Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a ridiculous topic of course remakes are generally better then the original.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 30, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> This is a ridiculous topic of course remakes are generally better then the original.



Uhhh...no ? Either you were completely drunk when making that post, or you are dumber than I originally thought. 

Remakes and reboots can stray far away from the original game, cut stuff that made the original a lot better, etc and result in a pile of mediocrity. The twin Snakes for example(GC) is no where near as good as the original imo. 

 You also didn't take into account reboots as well, and we all know that those dont turn out well(DmC).So the only ridiculous and stupid thing I find in this topic is your post.


Hell this doesn't even extend to games, but  movies as well(where people believe that the original is better than the remake).


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time gets my vote, it's an amazing game which introduced one of the best main protagonists in gaming IMO.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> Uhhh...no ? Either you were completely drunk when making that post, or you are dumber than I originally thought.
> 
> Remakes and reboots can stray far away from the original game, cut stuff that made the original a lot better, etc and result in a pile of mediocrity. The twin Snakes for example(GC) is no where near as good as the original imo.
> 
> You also didn't take into account reboots as well, and we all know that those dont turn out well(DmC).So the only ridiculous and stupid thing I find in this topic is your post.



 Why don't you stop acting like an angry child and think before you post. I said generally they are better not all of them. Remakes usually add or update to gameplay or story. Usually it is for the better. Why you talk about reboots when I do not even mention them before is beyond me. Only good one I have seen is MK. But you did not care, you were to insulted to think before responding.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Dec 31, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Why don't you stop acting like an angry child


I'm calling you out on your  useless and insignificant post that added nothing to the discussion.



> . I said generally they are better not all of them. Remakes usually add or update to gameplay or story. Usually it is for the better.


Remakes can also change stuff that fans of the original liked, and make it worse. I don't get it. How the hell are they "generally" or usually for the better when remakes can add in stuff or take away stuff that alienate or piss off the fans of the original game. It's a debatable subject. See, this is why I call you useless. You make absolutely no effort to list these games to prove your point. If they are generally better then surely you can list 10 remakes that are better than the original, off the top of your head?

Instead you just go on to say "oh well derp they are usually better". Lack of substance.


> Why you talk about reboots when I do not even mention them before is beyond me.



You said this topic was ridiculous because of remakes, when I also mentioned reboots. Instead of saying which reboots were better or as good, you  just stuck to the remake part. When this topic is about both.  Even if you felt like remakes are generally better, you could have mentioned reboots that turned out to be as good. Instead you didn't until I called you out on it.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 4, 2013)

Sonic Generations remade some of those stages themes and boss fights very well others I didn't like as much as the original.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 4, 2013)

Tomb Raider. I'm from the future, trust me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Definitely Resident Evil for the ole' GameCube.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 7, 2013)

Solar Bankai said:


> Metroid: Zero Mission >>> Metroid



This friend knows what he's talking about. 

The original Metroid is a steaming pile of shit, but Metroid: Zero Mission turned out to be one of the best Metroid games that I've played so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> This friend knows what he's talking about.
> 
> The original Metroid is a steaming pile of shit, but Metroid: Zero Mission turned out to be one of the best Metroid games that I've played so far.



I want Nintendo to do the same with Metroid II. That game deserve the same kind of remake.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2013)

DmC duh it's a 9/10 game wayyyyy better than DMC


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DmC duh it's a 9/10 game wayyyyy better than DMC



In that case it's a totally different game, right ?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 8, 2013)

DmC is so good, it's even better than DmC


----------

